# (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Juli



> *(VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen​*Wie gestern (04.06.2013) schon vermeldet:
> Nach uns vorliegenden Informationen soll jetzt der (VDSF)DAFV offiziell eingetragen und damit juristisch wirksam sein.
> 
> Am 28.05. soll das beim Amtsgericht Offenbach unter der Geschäftsnummer "VR - 1070 - Fall 13" geschehen sein.
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Juli


 
Richtig, der DAFV braucht jetzt ein Programm. Und zwar keinen Schnellschuss von oben herab, sondern eines, dass die Ergebnisse einer umfassenden Programmdiskussion unter Einschluss der organisierten und interessierten Angler an der Basis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



> unter Einschluss der organisierten und interessierten Angler an der Basis.


Wie es auch schon in VDSF und DAV immer gute Tradition war - oder so.........
|kopfkrat#c#t





PS:
btw:
Was haben die eigentlich in den über 3 Jahren Verhandlungen verhandelt??


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Posten verteilt.
Die Termine fürs Casting festgelegt.

Sich mit Wortklaubereien in der Satzung beschäftigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

ok, das braucht ne Woche (wenn überhaupt), das sind ja fähige Leute da, oder??.....

Und die restlichen über 150 Wochen????


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Nach neuesten Infos will das neue Präsidium am 29. Juni 2013 in Berlin zusammenkommen, um das weitere Vorgehen zu besprechen. 

Ob sie dann danach anfangen, endlich "Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten" ??

Die sind richtig schnell....

Immerhin scheint das Geld für Berlinreisen noch da zu sein - ein Lichtblick....


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Derzeit gibt es günstige Kredite.  :g

Schwarzgeldkonten sind auch modern.


----------



## Plättchenhaken (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Was wird nun aus den *gemeinsamen Gewässerfonds im Deutschen Anglerverband *!?


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Plättchenhaken schrieb:


> Was wird nun aus den *gemeinsamen Gewässerfonds im Deutschen Anglerverband *!?




Alles beim Alten.


----------



## Plättchenhaken (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Alles beim Alten.


SICHER? Wer sagt das... WO geschrieben???


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Plättchenhaken schrieb:


> SICHER? Wer sagt das... WO geschrieben???



die pächter sind immer noch die lv und nicht der bv.
ändern könnte sich natürlich was aber das ist wie gesagt graue theorie.
kommt drauf an wie sich die lv diesbezüglich weiterhin verhalten und ob sie sich vom bv reinquatschen lassen.

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Bis dieser BV so weit ist, dass er wieder quatsch( mach)en kann, wird noch einige Ziet vergehen, denke ich.:m


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Bis dieser BV so weit ist, dass er wieder quatsch( mach)en kann, wird noch einige Ziet vergehen, denke ich.:m



Der Eindruck macht sich bei mir nun auch breit.
Jetzt kann man die mangelnde Handlungsfähigkeit, durch bisher nicht vorhandene Rechtskraft, nicht mehr als Entschuldigung gelten lassen.

Die Zeit läuft!


----------



## mathei (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Bis dieser BV so weit ist, dass er wieder quatsch( mach)en kann, wird noch einige Ziet vergehen, denke ich.:m


 
denke ich auch. aber die große unbekannte bleibt.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob sie dann danach anfangen, endlich "Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten" ??...


Sollen wir Ihnen eine Waage spenden?


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Tja und da liegt wahrscheinlich der Hund begraben. "Szenario"a wird bestimmt in den Hinterstübchen was zusammen gemauschelt und das wird man dann den Anglern überstülpen wollen. Von vorheriger Information über Entscheidungen wird man nichts oder wenig wahrnehmen. Beteiligung der Angler gibt's denk ich schon mal gleich gar nicht. Wäre schön wenn es anders wäre. Dann werden sie merken, oha da muss schnell was entschieden werden, sonst verlieren wir noch mehr an Glaubwürdigkeit. Dann kommt der Schnellschuß! Der geht wahrscheinlich an den Notwendigkeiten vorbei. aber beruhigt evtl. ein paar Gemüter. Also was soll sich denn da positives für uns Angler entwickeln, wenn wir nicht mal eingebunden werden?


----------



## mathei (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sollen wir Ihnen eine Waage spenden?


ich bin waage. aber ob die mich haben wollen ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



> Also was soll sich denn da positives für uns Angler entwickeln, wenn wir nicht mal eingebunden werden?


War das bisher im VDSF oder DAV oder in euren LV so, dass organisierte Angelfischer  eingebunden wurden?

Welcher Bundes- oder Landesverband informierte denn seine organisierten Angelfischer und Delegierten vor der Wahl zur (Kon)Fusion über fehlende Grundlagen und Ziele?

Und darüber, dass es in über 3 Jahren Verhandlungen nicht gelang, Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten?

Welcher Landesverband informierte und diskutierte mit seinen organisierten Angelfischern und Delegierten offen und vollumfänglich  über die finanzielle Situation der BV und darüber, dass mit 2 Euro Beitrag nicht mal die bisherigen, mickrigen Leistungen der Alt-BV aufrecht erhalten werden können?

Zeigte also nicht genau die (Kon)Fusion, dass die Funktionäre und Delegierten mit den organisierten Angelfischern alles machen können und die sich das nicht nur gefallen lassen, sondern brav weiterzahlen?
.........................

Wieso sollten die das jetzt also machen, sich ändern, organisierte Angelfischer informieren und einbeziehen?

Klappt doch bestens so wie jetzt, so wie es sich die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer eben auch wünscht..


----------



## labralehn (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Hallo Thomas9904,
man sollte vielleicht bedenken, daß man einen Verein, in dem man Mitglied wurde, nach den Gewässern auswählte, die der Verein seinen Mitgliedern anbietet. Oder vielleicht weil ein paar Freunde auch im entsprechenden Verein sind. Man zahlt auch Verbandbeiträge, aber das ist ja in anderen Vereinen (die nichts mit Angeln zu tun haben) auch so. Da der Angelverein Mitgliedsverein in einem Verband ist, so besteht für die Mitglieder des Angelvereines die Möglichkeit in Verbandsgewässern angeln zu dürfen.
Exclusiv oder auch zu ermäßigten Preisen gegenüber Angeln die nicht im Verein sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Ist doch lange bekannt.

Und?

Was ändert das dran, dass Verbände und Funktionäre die organisierten Angelfischer nicht informieren und einbinden und es den organisierten Angelfischern wurscht ist (einige Gründe hast Du ja genannt)?

Und daher die LV wie der neue BV weitermachen können wie bisher und die zig Millionen Anglerkohle weiter für keine oder mickrige Leistung rauspulvern (waren in den beiden BV in den letzten 5 Jahren alleine ca. 10 Mio.. Für was??)

Glaubst Du, das ändert sich jetzt, mit Eintragung und Rechtskraft des (VDSF)DAFV?

Da übrigens laut Verschmelzungsvertrag die wirtschaftliche Einheit nach Eintragung rückwirkend ab 1.1. 2013 gilt, bin ich jetzt mal gespannt, ob die bisherigen DAV-LV, die ja zusätzliche 55 Cent zu den laut Vertrag geltenden 2 Euro bezahlt haben - im Gegensatz zu den VDSF-LV - diese nun auch wieder vom (VDSF)DAFV zurückfordern.

Oder ob die ehemaligen DAV-LV das Fusionstheater alleine ohne die ehemaligen VDSF-LV zahlen wollen??

Oder ob das auch wie bisher einfach unter den Tisch fällt und weder organisierte Angelfischer noch die Vereine der LV darüber informiert werden, dass man eigentlich die Kohle ja zurückholen müsste in die ehemaligen DAV-LV...

Prophezeiung:
Und auch da wird wieder kein organisierter Angelfischer meckern, sondern sich höchstens wundern, wenn das Geld dann wieder mal weg ist und für alles ausgegeben wurde außer für die organisierten Angelfischer an der Basis......


----------



## Deep Down (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Also ein paar Punkte als von Seiten des DAFV als verbindliche in den Satzungen umzusetzende Zielvorgabe der den Mitgliedsverbänden angeschlossenen Angelvereine habe ich schon:

*"Als Hakenköder zum Friedfischangeln sowie zum Anfüttern ist ausschließlich Mais der Firma XYZ zu verwenden."*

*"Das Angeln mit der Handangel ist auch in Gewässern in den zum Fracking freigegebenen Gebieten zulässig."
*
Dieser Punkt ist beachtlich, da mangels Verwertungsmöglichkeit der belasteten Fische eine Änderung bzw Neuauslegung des Tierschutzgesetztes dies ermöglicht! Ermöglicht hat dies Frau H-K aufgrund ihrer hervorragenden politischen Kontakte.

*"Im Rahmen der Arbeitsdienste der untergeordneten Vereine sollen Umgehungsschleifen um kleine dezentrale Wasserkraftwerke angelegt werden."
*
Hiermit will man endlich der kleinen Wasserkraft das "Wasser abgraben"! Unterstützung erhält diese Aktionen von einigen großen Energieunternehmen, in dessen Aufsichtsräten nun endlich auch eine Frau berufen worden ist.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Der "neue" Verband hat es in der Hand, in der Frage der verbandsinternen Demokratie rasch Zeichen zu setzen und so wieder eine höhere Akzeptanz zu gewinnen. Das ist sogar die Schlüsselfrage. Ein unverzichtbares Zeichen ist, ob und wie der Verband künftig nicht nur Gremien und Leitungsfunktionäre, sondern auch die Mitgliedschaft insgesamt informieren will. Ich spreche dabei tatsächlich von Informationen und nicht von Präsidialdeklarationen.

In diesem Zusammenhang wird das Augenmerk auf die künftige Aufstellung der AFZ-Fischwaid zu richten sein, aber nicht minder darauf, ob es gelingt, das Internet als lebendiges Informationsmedium zu nutzen - und zwar nicht erst dann, wenn alle Beschlüsse bereits gefasst sind. Einladungen, Tagesordnungen, Anträge, Beschlüsse und Protokolle der Präsidiums- und sonstigen Gremiensitzungen gehören in einem modernen Verband auf die Homepage - wenigstens im Rahmen einer mitgliederoffenen geschlossenen Benutzergruppe. Das setzt einen gewissen Arbeitsaufwand voraus - aber wozu hat man zwei Geschäftsstellen!?

Gemeinsamkeiten ausloten - das ist ja kein falscher Ansatz. Aber es müssen auch Gemeinsamkeiten gestiftet werden, wenn die Wirksamkeit der Aktivitäten nicht begrenzt bleiben will. Dazu muss der verbandsinternen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit deutlich mehr Gewicht zufallen als in der Vergangenheit. Das setzt die Bereitschaft voraus, neue Wege zu gehen. Viele Landesverbände sind da ja auch bereits deutlich weiter als der bisherige VDSF; Erfahrungen und Know how sind also nicht unerreichbar.

Bislang habe ich keine Anzeichen wahrnehmen können, dass es in diese Richtung Überlegungen oder Veränderungsabsichten gibt. Sicher, eine Internetseite hat man, aber die ist bislang bloßer Platzhalter.
Es wäre aus meiner Sicht eine Selbstverständlichkeit, alle Mitglieder über die offensichtlich eingetretenen rechtlichen Veränderungen (persönlich) zu informieren. Man möchte doch wissen, wann man sich das Verbandslogo von der Anglerweste abtrennen muss. Wenigstens eine zeitnahe Presseerklärung hätte es durchaus geben können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



> Bislang habe ich keine Anzeichen wahrnehmen können, dass es in diese Richtung Überlegungen oder Veränderungsabsichten gibt.


Sonst wohl auch keiner - erwarten wird das auch keiner..

Weiter wie bisher - nur halt wohl mit deutlich weniger Zahlern, Kohle und (noch weniger) Kompetenz als bisher schon......


----------



## Tomasz (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Zumindest hat man es jetzt geschafft, die Info zur Eintragung als "Pressemitteilung" auch auf die "Startseite" des DAVF zu setzen:

http://www.dafv.de/

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Ok, nach Betätigung der manuellen Seitenaktualisierung ziehe ich meine diesbezügliche Kritik zurück. Aber nicht im Grundsatz.


----------



## Tomasz (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der "neue" Verband hat es in der Hand, in der Frage der *verbandsinternen Demokratie* rasch Zeichen zu setzen und so wieder eine *höhere Akzeptanz* zu gewinnen. Das ist sogar die Schlüsselfrage. Ein unverzichtbares Zeichen ist, ob und wie der Verband künftig nicht nur Gremien und Leitungsfunktionäre, sondern auch die Mitgliedschaft insgesamt informieren will. Ich spreche dabei tatsächlich von *Informationen* und nicht von Präsidialdeklarationen.
> ...
> In diesem Zusammenhang wird das Augenmerk auf die künftige Aufstellung der AFZ-Fischwaid zu richten sein, aber nicht minder darauf, ob es gelingt, das *Internet als lebendiges Informationsmedium* zu nutzen - und zwar nicht erst dann, wenn alle Beschlüsse bereits gefasst sind. Einladungen, Tagesordnungen, Anträge, Beschlüsse und Protokolle der Präsidiums- und sonstigen Gremiensitzungen *gehören in einem modernen Verband auf die Homepage* - wenigstens im Rahmen einer mitgliederoffenen geschlossenen Benutzergruppe
> ...
> Gemeinsamkeiten ausloten - das ist ja kein falscher Ansatz. Aber *es müssen auch Gemeinsamkeiten gestiftet werden*, wenn die Wirksamkeit der Aktivitäten nicht begrenzt bleiben will. Dazu muss der *verbandsinternen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit* deutlich mehr Gewicht zufallen als in der Vergangenheit. Das setzt die Bereitschaft voraus, neue Wege zu gehen. Viele Landesverbände sind da ja auch bereits deutlich weiter als der bisherige VDSF; Erfahrungen und Know how sind also nicht unerreichbar...



Von den Grundsätzen her stimme ich auch voll mit Dir überein. Da besteht dringender Handlungsbedarf. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



> ... es müssen auch Gemeinsamkeiten gestiftet werden.....
> ....Da besteht dringender Handlungsbedarf.


Stimmt - aber ja erst seit der Eintragung, oder wie??

Man hatte die Jahre vorher während der Verhandlungen diesen Bedarf weder in den beiden Altbundesverbänden gesehen noch in den Landesverbänden von VDSF oder DAV - sonst hätte man dafür gesorgt, dass vorher Gemeinsamkeiten ausgelotet und darauf aufbauend ein Programm und dessen Finanzierung VOR einer Abstimmung über eine Fusion bestanden hätte.

Und da dieser Verband genau von den Leuten und Verbänden getragen wird, die das alles ja nicht für nötig erachtet haben, woher soll da jetzt das Einsehen bei denen kommen??

Schmeisst irgendein Herr jetzt plötzlich doch noch Hirn vom Himmel???


----------



## Tomasz (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt - aber ja erst seit der Eintragung, oder wie??
> 
> Man hatte die Jahre vorher während der Verhandlungen diesen Bedarf weder in den beiden Altbundesverbänden gesehen noch in den Landesverbänden von VDSF oder DAV - sonst hätte man dafür gesorgt, dass vorher Gemeinsamkeiten ausgelotet und darauf aufbauend ein Programm und dessen Finanzierung VOR einer Abstimmung über eine Fusion bestanden hätte...



Das haben wir doch nun im Vorfeld lang und breit diskutiert und immer wieder angemahnt. Und ich denke wir alle sind uns einig darin, dass der Fuisonprozeß gewaltige handwerkliche Fehler aufgewiesen hat und das Ergbnis niemanden zufrieden stellen kann und sollte. Und nun? 
Was ist falsch daran, die berechtigten Forderungen nach mehr innerverbandlicher Demokratie und Mitgestaltungsmöglichkeiten und mehr Information und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aufrecht zu erhalten. Sind diese Forderungen falsch?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



> Sind diese Forderungen falsch?


NEIN!!!!!!!!

Das ist genau richtig!!!!!

Nur wird da sowenig passieren wie vorher bei den Altverbänden - Eine (weitere) Prophezeiung.

Gleiche Leute, gleiche Politik wie ehedem - garniert mit ner neuen, nichtangelnden Präsidentin mit Anglern zuwidersprechenden grundsätzlichen politischen Einstellungen......

Doch, meine Hoffnung wächst jeden Tag.............


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Selbstverständlich besteht der Handlungsbedarf nicht erst seit der registergerichtlichen Eintragung. Und es trifft auch zu, dass bereits seit langem darauf hingewiesen worden ist, von innen und von außen.
Angesichts dessen hat man sich bewusst dafür entschieden, zu "machen statt zu reden". Oder anders gesagt: Man hat eine schmale Variante eines rechtlichen Konstrukts diskussionsfrei durchgezogen und sonst nichts. Entstanden ist dann auch ein Rechtssubjekt und sonst nichts. Die Einheit der deutschen Anglerschaft ist das nicht. Nicht nur, weil ganze Landesverbände nicht mitmachen. Sondern weil nichts unternommen wurde, die _innere_, will sagen die geistige Einheit herzustellen. Wer meinen Blog kennt, weiß, dass ich ich schon frühzeitig darauf hingewiesen habe, dass das ein Geburtsfehler sein wird, an dem der DAFV lange leiden wird.

Schon sehr bald wird sich die Frage stellen, ob das DAFV-Konstrukt trägt, wenn nicht auf der Ebene der ihn tragenden Länder ebenfalls Fusionen stattfinden. In den Landesverbänden, wo Fischereirecht und Gewässermacht zu Hause sind, werden die unterschiedlichen Anglermentalitäten mit viel größerer Wucht aufeinanderprallen. Die Verantwortlichen werden entscheiden müssen, ob sie diese LV-Fusionen unter Einbeziehung der jeweils zwei Mitgliederschaften erarbeiten oder wie auf Bundesebene _per ordre moufti _verordnen wollen. Letzteres, das hat die Fusion von DAV und VDSF gerade anschaulich gezeigt, stellt auf jeden Fall eine Zerreißprobe da, die die wichtigen Angelorganisationen auf regionaler und lokaler Ebene auf viele Jahre in ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit und Wirksamkeit erheblich schwächen, wenn nicht gar zerstören kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Letzteres, das hat die Fusion von DAV und VDSF gerade anschaulich gezeigt, stellt auf jeden Fall eine Zerreißprobe da, die die wichtigen Angelorganisationen auf regionaler und lokaler Ebene auf viele Jahre in ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit und Wirksamkeit erheblich schwächen, wenn nicht gar zerstören kann.


Also besser gleich Bundesverband zerschlagen, um nicht auch noch die LV zu gefährden.......


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Ohne Bundesverband gäbe es deutlich weniger Sachzwang, die Landesverbände zu fusionieren...

Letztlich ist für mich die Frage "Bundesverband" zweitrangig. Wichtig ist, dass eine Interessenvertretung gebildet wird unter Einbeziehung der beiden "Angelwelten", die nun einmal existieren und in vielen Punkten höchst kontrovers gegenüberstehen. Nur dann nämlich kann wirksame Lobbyarbeit gemacht werden. Was dazu für ein Gehäuse gebraucht wird, also ob die Struktur des DAFV dafür ausreichend ist, oder ein modifizierter DAFV her muss oder ein ganz neuer (Konkurrenz-) Verband errichtet werden muss, ist dann an den praktischen Möglichkeiten und Erfordernissen zu entscheiden.

Dazu ein Beispiel: Wie der VDSF ist der DAFV im wesentlichen durch eine Regionalstruktur geprägt. Das verleiht den Landesverbänden ein extremes Gewicht. Zudem gibt es erhebliche Ungleichgewichte zwischen Landesverbänden, die zugleich die Berufsfischerei vertreten und/ oder Gewässer bewirtschaften und jenen, bei denen das nicht der Fall ist. Das Ganze wird noch verschärft durch (Misch-) Landesverbände, die selbst Mitglied im Deutschen Fischereiverband sind. Aus meiner Sicht birgt eine solche Struktur erhebliche Risiken und es ist aufgrund stark divergierender Interessenlagen schwer, fachlichen Konsens etwa in der Frage der Ausübung der Angelfischerei herzustellen. Überhaupt wäre ein höherer Stellenwert der Fachlichkeit meiner Meinung nach wünschenswert. Das könnte etwa durch eine Stärkung des Gewichts von Fachverbänden (Meeresfischerei, Raubfischangelei, Fliegenfischerei etc.) bei gleichzeitiger Verringerung des Gewichts der regionalen Strukturen erzeugt werden. Aber das ist Zukunftsmusik. Zunächst einmal muss jetzt zusammengeführt werden, was durch den verkorksten Fusionsprozess leider nicht zusammenwachsen konnte. Und das wird die oberste Aufgabe des neuen Präsidiums sein. Ob sie das erkennen, ist eine andere Frage. Da wage ich keine Prognose.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



> . Zunächst einmal muss jetzt zusammengeführt werden, was durch den verkorksten Fusionsprozess leider nicht zusammenwachsen konnte. Und das wird die oberste Aufgabe des neuen Präsidiums sein.



Träumst Du noch oder säufst Du schon????

Sorry Namensvetter, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen....



> oder ein ganz neuer (Konkurrenz-) Verband errichtet werden muss


Wäre angesichts des Desasters und Personals wohl für Angler am sinnvollsten....

Aber nu wird wohl erst mal der "neue" (VDSF)DAFV verbrannte Erde in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft hinterlassen...


----------



## Honeyball (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Von Nichts kommt nichts,

Nichtstun hinterlässt auch keine verbrannte Erde|rolleyes

Gefährlich wird's doch erst, wenn irgendwer vom neuen VdSF, der ja jetzt DAFV heißt, anfängt sich in irgendwas einzumischen, was uns Angler betreffen könnte. Solange die mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind, gibt's auch keine neuen Einschränkungen für das Angeln in Deutschland.


----------



## Tomasz (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Gefährlich wird's doch erst, wenn irgendwer vom neuen VdSF, der ja jetzt DAFV heißt, anfängt sich in irgendwas einzumischen, was uns Angler betreffen könnte. Solange die mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind, gibt's auch keine neuen Einschränkungen für das Angeln in Deutschland.



Wenn weiterhin alte VDSF-Landesverbände wie Bayern und Co. aus dem DAVF aussteigen gibt es ja vielleicht auch bald eine Neuaufllage des DAV mit ihren alten liberalen anglerfreundlichen Grundsätzen.
Dann müssten aber nur noch am Demokratieverständnis und der Informationspolitik/Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gearbeitet werden#t.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



> Wenn weiterhin alte VDSF-Landesverbände wie Bayern und Co. aus dem DAVF aussteigen gibt es ja vielleicht auch bald eine Neuaufllage des DAV mit ihren alten liberalen anglerfreundlichen Grundsätzen.



Aber bis 2017 braucht es sehr deutliche Mehrheiten um gravierende Änderungen herbei zu schaffen. 

Aufgrund dieser Regelung ist der vormalige VDSF derzeit noch sehr gut von den liberalen Ungedanken der früheren DAVler geschützt. 

Eigentlich war diese Regelung ja für den umgekehrten Fall gedacht, dass sie künftig vielleicht genau anders rum greift ist schon irgendwie kurios.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wenn weiterhin alte VDSF-Landesverbände wie Bayern und Co. aus dem DAVF aussteigen gibt es ja vielleicht auch bald eine Neuaufllage des DAV mit ihren alten liberalen anglerfreundlichen Grundsätzen.
> Dann müssten aber nur noch am Demokratieverständnis und der Informationspolitik/Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gearbeitet werden#t.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Tomasz, wirst du wohl den sorgsam ausgeklügelten Plan der Ossis nicht verraten! 

@Franz

Die derzeitige Situation kann durchaus eine Chance sein. Der einzig beinharte VDSF-LV (SH) hat nicht genug Stimmgewalt, um die harte Linie auch weiterhin durchdrücken zu können. Alle anderen ehemaligen verbliebenen VDSF-LV sind in ihrer praktizierten Ausrichtung eher liberal als knüppelhart. Dass man mit dem VDSF Meck-Pom einen relativ großen Brocken hat, der seit ehedem schon die liberale DAV-Linie gefahren ist, spielt hierbei sicherlich keine kleine Rolle.

Und wenn selbst Bayern öffentlich über das stringente Abknüppelgebot nachdenkt, darf das insgesamt durchaus als ein heller Streif am Horizont gesehen werden.

Dinge, wie Setzkescher und Nachtanglen wird auch ein BV nicht ändern können - nicht direkt jedenfalls.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



> Der einzig beinharte VDSF-LV (SH)


Da gibts schon noch andere "beinharte" z.B. beim Thema Wettangeln. 

Es wird sich früher oder später zeigen ob sich die ehemaligen DAVler Ihrer Herkunft erinnern und ob sie tatsächlich Einfluss nehmen können.

Welche Ausrichtung beim Wettangeln künftig vom Bundeverband propagiert wird ist da schon ein deutlicher Hinweis, wer nach wessen Pfeiffe tanzt. 

Ich bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt, ahne aber nichts Gutes. 



> Dinge, wie Setzkescher und Nachtanglen wird auch ein BV nicht ändern können - nicht direkt jedenfalls.


Ein Bundesverband der über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist, tatsächlich wichtige und nachvollziehbare Arbeit leistet und nicht nur Selbstzweck ist, kann da ganz locker "Einfluss" nehmen. 

Ein Bundesverband, dem die Landesverbände, sobald er zuckt die Kündigung auf den Tisch knallen, wird sich natürlich hüten die Stimme zu erheben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Wenn man die Politik vom LV MeckPomm bez. Schleppangelverbot anguckt und den Umgang von denen mit nachfragenden Anglern (siehe die Threads dazu bei uns) würde ich die auch nicht gerade als Hort der Anglerfreundlichkeit bezeichnen .......

Eines stimmt natürlich:
Solange der BV (VDSF)DAFV mit sich selber beschäftig ist, kann er nach außen nix bewirken - auch nix Gutes natürlich - wenn man das weiter  bezahlen will, das nix gemacht wird, ok. - widerstrebt mir als Schwabe zwar, aber wers will...

Vielleicht melden sie ja auch für 2014 schon Insolvenz an, wenn sie merken, dass sie nen Haushalt hinkriegen müssen mit nur 550.000 Zahlern a 2 Euro (vorliegende gültige Kündigungen können ja nicht ignoriert werden) statt wie bisher zusammen ca. 1,9 Mio. abzurippen, die ja auch schon nicht reichten, um etwas Vernünftiges für Angler zu tun.

Zeit scheinen sie ja zu haben, wenn jetzt erst am 29.06. das erste Präsidiumstreffen stattfindet "um das weitere Vorgehen zu besprechen". 

Und die (wg. Versand Delegiertenmaterial) dann danach innerhalb ca. 6 Wochen (Fristen) Haushalt und Programm hinkriegen sollten ....

Wenn man sieht, dass die Finanzen und Programm nicht ansatzweise in über 3 Jahren Verhandlung vor der Fusion hingekriegt haben...........

Ach, ich vergaß, die sind sich ja eh einig und sprechen ja mit einer Stimme.


----------



## Honeyball (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Tomasz, wirst du wohl den sorgsam ausgeklügelten Plan der Ossis nicht verraten!
> 
> Der einzig beinharte VDSF-LV (SH) hat



zu 1.) Das wär ja tatsächlich mal ein Weg:m

zu 2.) Weser-Ems?, Hamburg?, B-W?, M-P?


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Prophezeiung:
> Und auch da wird wieder kein organisierter Angelfischer meckern, sondern sich höchstens wundern, wenn das Geld dann wieder mal weg ist und für alles ausgegeben wurde außer für die organisierten Angelfischer an der Basis......



Da könnte man auch prophezeien, dass es dunkel wird, wenn die Sonne untergeht. Gleicher Unsicherheitsfaktor. 



Tomasz schrieb:


> Was ist falsch daran, die berechtigten Forderungen nach mehr innerverbandlicher Demokratie und Mitgestaltungsmöglichkeiten und mehr Information und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aufrecht zu erhalten. Sind diese Forderungen falsch?



Überhaupt nicht falsch, nur vollkommen vergeblich.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wer meinen Blog kennt, weiß, dass ich ich schon frühzeitig darauf hingewiesen habe, dass das ein Geburtsfehler sein wird, an dem der DAFV lange leiden wird.



Ob langes Leiden oder schnelles Ende wird sich noch herausstellen. 



Also nein, diese Eintragung ist ein formaljuristischer Akt, der keinerlei Bedeutung oder Signalwirkung haben wird. Das man in der Presseerklärung vollmundig mit Zahlen um sich wirft, die schon nächstes Jahr Historie sind, lässt tief blicken. 

Die machen immer weiter mit tarnen - tricksen - täuschen, bis man ihnen das Wasser abgräbt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



> Da könnte man auch prophezeien, dass es dunkel wird, wenn die Sonne untergeht. Gleicher Unsicherheitsfaktor.


Straßenlampen????


----------



## Honeyball (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die machen immer weiter mit tarnen - tricksen - täuschen, bis man ihnen das Wasser abgräbt.



Vergiss es, Ralf.
Wer sollte ihnen das Wasser abgraben, wenn nicht sie selbst?|rolleyes


----------



## Smanhu (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Ich weis gar nicht was ihr habt. Alleine die wirtschaftliche Situation des BV ist eine Schlinge, die sich immer weiter zuzieht. Wenn dann auch noch diverse LV austreten sollten, wirds wohl noch enger. Vielleicht spielen die Verantwortlichen heute Lotto. Mit sehr viel Glück sind da 22Mio drin  Da wär dann wieder der Stand bei der grünen Woche drin ...oder die Kugeln für den Komoran....

In diesem Sinne


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Smanhu schrieb:


> ...Alleine die wirtschaftliche Situation des BV ist eine Schlinge, die sich immer weiter zuzieht...


Ob die uns wohl netterweise vorab informieren, wenn Frau Dr. zum Amtsgericht latscht und Insolvenz anmeldet? |kopfkrat
Da möcht ich ein AB-Video von machen


----------



## schlotterschätt (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ob die uns wohl netterweise vorab informieren, wenn Frau Dr. zum Amtsgericht latscht und Insolvenz anmeldet? |kopfkrat
> Da möcht ich ein AB-Video von machen



Vielleicht greift ja da auch ein Rettungschirm...............|rolleyes |supergri


----------



## Smanhu (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ob die uns wohl netterweise vorab informieren, wenn Frau Dr. zum Amtsgericht latscht und Insolvenz anmeldet? |kopfkrat
> Da möcht ich ein AB-Video von machen



Nene Kati, das läuft hier in D anders! Wenn man den Karren richtig tief in die Schei$$e gefahren hat, die Politiker (hier Fr.Dr.) die Fahne streichen, gibts nur einen der dafür dann prädestiniert ist: the one and only...the master of desaster: :vik:Hartmut Mehdorn:vik:
Bei dem weiss man, dass alles was der übernimmt, im Sumpf versinkt:q 
Bei dem sieht man das ja mittlerweile nimmer so eng:q


----------



## Knispel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Vielleicht greift ja da auch ein Rettungschirm...............|rolleyes |supergri


 
Sicherlich - die verbleibenden LFV mit ihren Vereinen werden denn mal eben den Verbands - Beitrag um 200 - 300 % raufsetzen - ich höre schon : Sind ja nur 4 Euro mehr ....


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Smanhu, mal hier nicht den Mehdorn an die Wand.
Der hat momentan eine Aufgabe und die ist im Gegensatz zur angedachten BV-Rettung sogar sinnvoll.
Allerdings wäre mir ein Mehdorn immer noch lieber als die Horrorfilmvariante von Return of the Living Dead.


----------



## Honeyball (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Warum musste ich gerade an Jopi Heesters denken???? #c


----------



## Smanhu (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Smanhu, mal hier nicht den Mehdorn an die Wand.
> Der hat momentan eine Aufgabe und die ist im Gegensatz zur angedachten BV-Rettung sogar sinnvoll.
> Allerdings wäre mir ein Mehdorn immer noch lieber als die Horrorfilmvariante von Return of the Living Dead.



:c

Der Sonntag is gerettet


----------



## Blauzahn (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Jungs und Mädels,
für Sarkasmus ist die Zeit in Bezug auf PM vorbei...
ihr hättet es wissen können und müssen !
Ja sogar verhindern können und müssen, das dieser Wendehals in solch Posten gelangt und diesen Machtapparat um sich aufbaut.

Lesestoff dazu -> http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/DEASPO_Mohnert89.pdf

Am Ende des Artikels aus 1989 kommt die Erleuchtung #h

Ansonsten wünsche ich sinkende Pegel und ein reines Gewissen.

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädels,
> für Sarkasmus ist die Zeit in Bezug auf PM vorbei...
> ihr hättet es wissen können und müssen !


Vollkommen richtig, haben wir schon immer geschrieben...

Damals hiess es, wir würden immer nur auf PM und den VDSF losgehen - das zumindest hat sich geändert, seit wir die Lügen des DAV in Bezug auf die Fusion angeprangert haben ...

Und dass mit Eintragung des (VDFS)DAFV PM nicht weg ist, sondern mindestens bis zur jeweils nächsten Wahl oder seinem freiwilligen Rücktritt ( ;-))) )noch Präsi vom Europaverband und Vize im DFV bleibt, haben die DAVler dann bei ihrer Zustimmung wohl übersehen?


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig, haben wir schon immer geschrieben...
> 
> Damals hiess es, wir würden immer nur auf PM und den VDSF losgehen - das zumindest hat sich geändert, seit wir die Lügen des DAV in Bezug auf die Fusion angeprangert haben ...
> 
> Und dass mit Eintragung des (VDFS)DAFV PM nicht weg ist, sondern mindestens bis zur jeweils nächsten Wahl oder seinem freiwilligen Rücktritt ( ;-))) )noch Präsi vom Europaverband und Vize im DFV bleibt, haben die DAVler dann bei ihrer Zustimmung wohl übersehen?


 
.... von einer undefinierten Rolle im Hintergrund des DAFV ganz zu schweigen. Die Verbände sollten sich schnell darüber verständigen, wie sie mit dieser Situation umgehen können. Die Ämter in EAA und DFV werden ja über die Funktion "Vertretung des VDSF" resp. des DAFV vergeben. Es geht nicht um die Vertretung der Interessen von PM.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV eingetragen, DAV erloschen*

Auf dem Fischereitag in Ulm näxte Woche wird's ja zwei Abschlussreden geben laut Tagesordnung:
Eine von PM, eine von Frau Dr. - schon das sagt genug aus.........


----------

